# La Pavoni Boiler Twisted Relative to Base/Drip tray



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

...just noticed this morning that my la Pav looks a little twisted. Not sure how ive managed this. Is there a screw somewhere that can be untightened so that the portafilter aligns over the centre of the drip tray again? (currently i have to put my cup over to the left a bit).


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

You need to put the machine upside down in a vice then use a special tool to tighten the huge nut that secures the boiler to the base of the machine. It's not the easiest but it's doable if you have some good tools.


----------

